# Linksys EtherFast 10/100 USB NIC on Linux

## zen_guerrilla

Hello world,

does anyone know if that thing (http://www.thenerds.net/productpage.asp?pn=556430) works under linux ? It's really cheap (almost as a 8139-based NIC) and it's very handy...

.:: zen ::.

----------

## pjp

Have you tried the tulip driver?

----------

## zen_guerrilla

I don't have that device at the moment. I'm thinking of buying it if it works under linux, and have it on my toolbox...

.:: zen ::.

----------

## pjp

A search for "linksys AND etherfast" suggests that it works with the tulip driver.

----------

## amasidlover

It works, but the connector broke after a few months so I've replaced it with a DLink one with integrated connector. I would heartily recommend getting one with an integrated connector!

----------

## zen_guerrilla

kanuslupus : thanx, I know I should have searched google first but this forum comes first on my mind  :Smile: 

amasidlover : thanx a lot for the info, I'll check that dlink thing out.

.:: zen ::.

----------

## pjp

 *zen_guerrilla wrote:*   

> kanuslupus : thanx, I know I should have searched google first but this forum comes first on my mind 

 I searched the forums  :Wink: 

----------

## MBCook

Chances are, if you get a USB adaptor, then it will use the Pegasus driver. The tulip driver does NOT work with USB adapters (I think). The problem with searching for linuxsys and etherfast is that I believe that their PCI cards use the same name. That said, I'm pretty sure it works.

----------

